# Mac Audio Routing Virtual Cable EZ solution



## bobbymac (Jun 11, 2020)

I have FINALLY found a solution that works and is easy.  After switching companies,  I finally got a MacBook Pro for a workstation and one of the first things I tried was to install OBS to record and/or stream.  I like to create training videos for junior teammates,  stream demos ect and have done this on a WIN10 system using most of the https://www.vb-audio.com/ products.  They have a “pay if you like it but use it for free”  licenser model.  I pay because I like to support decent software from small companies and $10-25 is more than worth it for the value I received.

After firing up OBS on the Mac I found there were 0 decent and affordable options that were easy to install and use.  I found deprecated SW as well as $100.00 DAW’s but very few thing to virtually route audio in a simple way.  I used VoiceMeeter Potato, VC-cable (virtual cables) on my personal workstation (WIN10) but at the time (6 months ago) VB-Audio was 100% windows only.  As of May 19th,  that all changed and now we have a virtual audio cables to do simple routing!  *www.vb-cable.com *All I have to do is select the VB-cable as the source and select that as my speaker.

Full disclosure but I am a huge VoiceMeeter and VC-Audio fanboy so responses of  “I can do that with the $1 and it is better” or “that’s not open source”  will fall on deaf ears.  :-)


----------



## ov10fac (Aug 8, 2020)

If you could provide a little more in depth instructions I would appreciate it.  I am brand new to MAC and not familiar with some of your terms.  I have VB Channels installed, but can't seem to get any audio out.  Thanks.


----------



## JamLion (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm not new to mac, even I don't fully understand that. I'm confused. I was having a problem with not being able to hear in-game audio, but you could hear my microphone. 
I'm thinking about using virtual cables to hook up my game to OBS, but I don't know how to do that.


----------



## fornatron (Oct 5, 2020)

I made a YouTube Video on how to record your desktop audio on your Mac in OBS streams.  Check it out! https://youtu.be/EfSw8e5NvIc


----------



## jshingler (Feb 6, 2021)

Here is a blog post I did on Virtual cables between OBS and Zoom / Teams

Hope it helps









						Obs Virtual Cables
					

Send OBS Sound to Zoom and Teams




					jshingler.github.io
				




Jim


----------



## rodenp (Feb 10, 2021)

A much better and free option is to use Blackhole, which is a successor to Soundflower. 
It is also completely free and works on the latest Apple M1 silicon.
Get it here -> https://existential.audio/blackhole/


----------



## coolaj86 (Dec 28, 2021)

Note 1: The how-to video is gone.

Note 2: I got VB Cables (on an M1 with Monterey), but I can't figure out where the main "app" is. The "VB-Cable Control Panel.app" gives me zero options - just stats on the virtual driver.


----------



## coolaj86 (Dec 28, 2021)

I found the "Audio Devices" pane! It's in "Audio MIDI Setup.app".

You "Create Multi-Output Device"


----------

